# Meditazione



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2013)

View attachment 7033​

"…bisogna eliminare dal concetto di fedeltà ogni testardaggine, ogni ostinazione.
 La perversione della fedeltà è la gelosia. Il suo contrario non è l’infedeltà in senso comune – quest’ultima è piuttosto prefigurata nel proseguimento della vita e della vitalità -, ma soltanto l’oblio."

(H. Arendt, _Quaderni e diari_, 1950-1973)
View attachment 7033​


----------

